
Paul Buchheit: Tablet thoughts - peter123
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2009/12/tablet-thoughts.html
======
antirez
Currently there is no computer, in any form, that is successful because it can
be used together with other people in a physical sense. I think this new
product must be great to use _alone_ or will not meet the masses.

So even if this vision can be reductive I continue to think at this new
product as a larger more powerful version of the iPhone that is mainly a
portable device.

Portalbe does not mean the only usage is to carry it around outside your home.
It feels natural that such a device is something you can lean on the table
while cooking to read the news from internet, or to watch a film while on the
bed after a destructive 2010 party like I'm doing right now.

Also of course in the "outside" world it's a great experience if the device is
light enough. For instance I never take my laptop outside in the plane when I
flight, as I feel uncomfortable to do it, my macbook is too weight and
requires too space. So what I use is my iPhone indeed, but it's totally
inadequate to perform tasks like writing a blog post.

So actually I can see why this device can be a success.

I also can clearly see (it's years I think that I could start a startup about
this issue) how people are not able to share an image with one click, but this
is, IMHO, an entirely different problem that should be addressed in some other
way.

When I heard about Google Wave the first time my first reaction was: now
people will be free to share things with one click in real-time, but my
feelings with Wave are not good, it's not as "simple" as I dreamed, so I guess
we have to wait for a new solution.

~~~
scythe
>Currently there is no computer, in any form, that is successful because it
can be used together with other people in a physical sense. I think this new
product must be great to use alone or will not meet the masses.

Game consoles come to mind.

------
adriand
Paul's ideas for what could be possible with this device are very interesting.
But I can't help but wonder if Apple's new tablet could turn out to be the
Google Wave of consumer devices: a super-hyped disappointment.

Apple has a very good track record, but sooner or later, they are going to
release a device that will fall short - maybe even well short - of the fever
pitch of hype that precedes it. Could this be that time? I doubt it...but you
never know.

~~~
novum
Apple has released poorly received products before. Perhaps you recall the
PowerMac G4 Cube, the Newton, the mighty mouse, iMovie '09...

~~~
ellyagg
Yep. If it happens, it won't be the first time, won't be the last time, won't
be Apple's death knell, won't be a sign of decline.

------
mechanical_fish
Bump folks! I hope you are listening to this!

Though for all I know your iPhone software already does Paul B's photosharing
trick... I'm the world's laziest beta user so I don't know.

~~~
gcheong
I think the Divyshot folks have something like this already.

